# McClelland 5100 Red Cake (Bulk)



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

McClelland 5100

Right from http://www.smokingpipes.com:

This is a style of English Virginia that has seldom been seen in America. A sweet, exceptionally soft, fully rubbed-out Matured Cake. 5100 is a wonderful blending tobacco as well as a fine, medium-bodied straight smoke.

This tobacco is a very nice straight VA. When smelling the opened bag of tobacco you smell that classic McClelland ketchup aroma :tu (god I love that smell)

At first glance the tobacco is a bright red color with dark hints peppered in. Very appealing to the eye. As said above this is already rubbed out so it is ready to go after a bit of drying (Let mine sit 15-20 mins).

Packing was easy with this blend, I simply used the gravity method and was on my way. Picked up the pipe lighter and charred the top easily might I add. A slight tamp later my pipe was going strong to the finish.

5100 didn't have much bite at all (for me anyway) and has a very sweet taste. As with many McClelland VAs I always taste a hint of citrus and sugar cane, this was no exception for me as the 5100 burned to a nice ash.

For fans of VAs and or Va/Pers give this a try. You won't be sorry plus as a added bonus you can blend this into your favorite tobacco to give it a nice room note and a bit sweeter taste if so desired.

I rate McClelland 5100 5/5 p

Now if you will excuse me I am going to finish my bowl of 5100.

Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

so you still like this stuff? :r 

I agree and second everything you say - spot-on review IMHO


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I just wanted to add that I still hold this HIGH on my list of tobaccos to smoke. After all this time I still smoke this on a regular basis and it only gets better with age.

If you are a VA lover and haven't tried this yet please do. It is sold in bulk one would be hard pressed not to order 8oz at a time.

This blend gets sweeter and sweeter the longer it sits.

YUM YUM

Shawn


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the review and bump. I will definitely give this one a try. I think they have it in bulk at a local B&M. 

How does it compare to McClelland 2020 Matured Cake? I've been going through a bit of that lately and I would love to try some that are variations on this theme.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

tzilt said:


> Thanks for the review and bump. I will definitely give this one a try. I think they have it in bulk at a local B&M.
> 
> How does it compare to McClelland 2020 Matured Cake? I've been going through a bit of that lately and I would love to try some that are variations on this theme.


I honestly can't say, I haven't tried the 2020.

Shawn


----------

